# Yet another study shows absence of e-cigarette toxins



## Alex (4/11/14)

source http://acsh.org/2014/11/yet-another-study-shows-absence-e-cigarette-toxins/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (4/11/14)

Oh goodieeeeee! Another one for us!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

